# Austrian Alps: Looking For Trails



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm planning a vacation to the Austrian Alps for sometime in the coming summer. I was hoping to get tips on places to ride, that can offer anything from singetrack in the mountains to hours of descent on the same ride. 

Any ideas? Lift/elevator companies? Ways to keep costs down?


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

there are so many destiantions in theaustrian alps worth a bike trip....

http://www.bike-circus.at/1.0.html?L=1

http://www.summitride.com/cms/ best guide for this area

to be continued

a good book for a short coverage of alot of european bike deream destinations i can recomend:
http://www.footprintbooks.com/mountainbiking/index.cfm


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks a bunch! I'll look though. I'm looking for suggestions and will be going from Dresden. Hell, I even debated the Bavarian Alps, but don't really have a comparison of which is better.


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Thanks a bunch! I'll look though. I'm looking for suggestions and will be going from Dresden. Hell, I even debated the Bavarian Alps, but don't really have a comparison of which is better.


what kind of riding do you you prefer?
wanna go uphill by bike or shuttle/lift ?

maybe you already know www.mtb-news.de, thats the biggest german speaking forum


----------



## yokine (Aug 31, 2007)

Always some nice tours and eye candy in these downloadable magazine articles. In German, but inspiration enough to look investigate further.
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?cat=215


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

clemson said:


> what kind of riding do you you prefer?
> wanna go uphill by bike or shuttle/lift ?
> 
> maybe you already know www.mtb-news.de, thats the biggest german speaking forum


All day riding. We don't mind climbing some, don't mind some technical riding, and don't mind singletrack XC. We have heavy duty bikes, so everything short of hucking and full on DH racing is in the realm of possibility.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.alpinepics.net/ portfolio colin (I dont know these guys personally but this is what you can ride there, so just point your finger on the map and search for trals).

This is all Bavaria Austria etc. 
There is sooo many. 
Personally I hate Austria  and prefer Südtirol or Bavaria. I will try Slovenia soon.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

CX,

Was denken Sie ueber die Bayerischen Alpen? Gibt es dort genauso trails wie in den Oesterreichen Alpen?


----------



## zweigelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> CX,
> 
> Was denken Sie ueber die Bayerischen Alpen? Gibt es dort genauso trails wie in den Oesterreichen Alpen?


Nein


----------

